# New Tegu.



## RedTegu12345 (Feb 23, 2011)

A friend of mine gave me her Red Tegu yesterday. I have proper lighting, bedding, water, and enclosure. I was wondering if you guys could tell me where to get cod liver oil. I keep lots of reptiles and inverts but this is my first Tegu so any tips would be great! Thanks for your time.


----------



## slideaboot (Feb 23, 2011)

The vitamin aisle of most stores has it. I got a big bottle of it at walmart for like 8 or 9 bucks...lasts FOREVER.


----------



## james.w (Feb 23, 2011)

I got my cod liver oil at walgreens in the vitamin section. They are softgel capsules.


----------



## slideaboot (Feb 23, 2011)

The bottle I have is just that--a bottle full of cod liver oil. I've seen the pills too, but to me, that's just an extra step that I don't want to deal with (the oil REEKS and WILL permeate your skin). Handle with caution!!!


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmmm that's odd, I have the GNC norwegian cod liver oil and I barely notice an odor from the bottle. I'd have to agree with the capsules. I'm lazy and don't wanna pop open pills...easier to use a syringe


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

When you buy your bottle of cod liver oil make sure you get the unflavored kind ...


----------



## slideaboot (Feb 23, 2011)

Draco D Tegu said:


> Hmmm that's odd, I have the GNC norwegian cod liver oil and I barely notice an odor from the bottle.




Really?!?! Is the bottle open? Cuz that crap REEKS!!!


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Feb 23, 2011)

LOL yeah it's open and used. I don't think it's that bad....what annoys me though is making turkey patties with the stuff for freezing and it takes half a gallon of dawn to get it off your skin!


----------



## carlos123est (Feb 23, 2011)

lol yea i got mines at cvc although it cost me like 11 dollars


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 23, 2011)

You can get the cod liver oil at your local grocery store in the health section ( where they have vitamines ). I get the gel capsels and poke a hole in it and squeeze the oil into the ground turkey. I do have to warn you. That stuff stinks, so if you get some on your hands it's hard to get it off. You also can get some fresh fish filets, cut it up and put it in some warm water and feed it to the Tegu.


----------



## RedTegu12345 (Feb 24, 2011)

So if I go to GNC I can get a bottle of that stuff that comes without the capsules? I don't want to deal with capsules eather.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Feb 24, 2011)

That's where I got mine. I can't remember what I paid for it though. You could probably find it cheaper at walmart.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Feb 24, 2011)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2133424" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2133424</a><!-- m -->

Like 23 bucks right now, but it lasts FOREVER!!!!!


----------



## reptastic (Feb 24, 2011)

Draco D Tegu said:


> That's where I got mine. I can't remember what I paid for it though. You could probably find it cheaper at walmart.



I PAID $3 FOR MINES AT WALMART...ALTHOUGH I USED THE CAPSULES...IF YOU USE THEM WHY NOT JUST WERE SOME PLASTIC GLOVES?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 24, 2011)

_Most stores that sell vitamins and supplements will have it. Just make sure you don't pick up the wrong one. I grabbed 2 on a buy on get one free and one bottle is cherry flavored. You can smell the cherry :shock: but I couldn't taste it. 

They'll usually have it in liquid or pill form,.. Cod liver Oil, Fish Oil,.. same difference._


----------



## RedTegu12345 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok. What about a feeding schedule? How much a day? How many times? What kind of food on which days? Thanks for your time.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Feb 25, 2011)

Up to year they should be offered food everyday,a growing lizard needs to eat,with about two rodents a week and other food items of your choice

I am not to sure about the adults as i do not own a tegu yet and i am still researching and learning but i believe you can offer three small meals a through out the week or one huge meal a week,still you should feed at least two rodents a week.

Here is a food list started on this forum,it basically has everything tegu's can eat
<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1353&view=unread#axzz1EwwztUSf" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1353&view=unread#axzz1EwwztUSf</a><!-- l -->


----------



## RedTegu12345 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Feb 25, 2011)

reptastic said:


> Draco D Tegu said:
> 
> 
> > That's where I got mine. I can't remember what I paid for it though. You could probably find it cheaper at walmart.
> ...




Well I mix up a big batch of "turkey batter" at one time. I just don't feel like messing with the pills. And my bottle will last probably a couple years.


----------

